# Solar Panel wiring with Burstner E box



## Robin

We were planning to wire the solar panel direct to the batteries (via the charge regulator and 10 amp fuse) as it was wired on the old 'van (Knauss)
But, in the Burstner manual it says that no other charging device should be connected to the battery, and according to the wiring diagram there looks to be a connection on the E box for a solar panel. (though this is not obvious on first inspection)
Anyone any experience or thoughts? It will be easier to wire directly to the batteries but i don't want to mess up the E box or anything.

Thanks in advance .....


----------



## ubuntu1

*e-box*

I have a T700 and my solar panel is connected straight to the battery via a charge regulator and not via the e-box.


----------



## Jezport

I cant think of any reason that a solar panel with regulator cannot go straight to any motorhomes battery. The regulator will stop any overcharging so even if the van is charging on EHU you are still OK.


----------



## jhelm

I've wondered about that connection on the E box. Does it regulate the voltage from a solar panel and therefore not require a separate regulator? Would one just plug the solar panel into it?


----------



## RichardnGill

Our Solar is wired direct to the bat even though we have a pre wired solar connection and plug.

I favor the direct route as IMO if you go through the vans control unit you will loose some precious current, making your solar less efficient.

I would just get a decent charge regulator and connect direct to the bat using at least 30amp wiring. If you are on EHU the charge regulator will cut the solar out so I can not see what difference it would make.

Richard...


----------



## Jezport

We have an schaudt electobloc and have conneted directly to the battey rather than going throught the panel. I think burstner are pulling your leg and trying to sell you an add on solar adapter for the econtrol jobby.


----------



## ktesis

When I had my solar panel connected on my solano T615 the supplier, Detroit Solar, said that it is a time consuming task and unless you know what you are doing a expensive one if it goes wrong! Mine is connnected to the battery via a regulator.


----------



## Robin

Thanks all for your advice. Connecting it from the regulator to the battery it is then.


----------



## CliveMott

On the better instrumented van electrical systems if you connect via the vans control gear you can monitor solar charge current (amps) if you wish on the display.

If you go direct then you will need a seperate ammeter if you wish to do this.
Either way it will work.

C.


----------



## ICDSUN

I have installed a Schaudt regulator/controller to the E-Blok, the benefit is that it will charge your vehicle battery as well once the hab batts are upto the mark

Contrary to what one of the dealers said about it being difficult it is simply connections which are clearly outlined in the comprehensive manual that comes with the regulator.

It was about £70 for the reg direct from Schaudt and your existing control panel shows you the charge rate

Any dealer that tells you it is difficult to connect is simply not telling the truth, or they are incompetent and not worthy of your custom, the connections are clearly marked and the instructions are in English.

If you do the install yourself then make sure the cable you use is upto the job 6mm H07RN is UV + Temperature resistant, not cheap but will do the job properly, avoid PVC covered cables for your connections to the panel.

Chris


----------



## aka4ajax

How did you get on with the solar panel connection as i have exactly the same questions now on a 2005 Burstner Elegance?


----------



## 747

Solar Panel ----------> Schaudt 1218 ----------> E-box.

Easy peasy connections, 2 minute job. Van battery charged from Solar as well.

Burstner Delphin T821.

If an auto electrician looked at the setup and could not see that ...... he is not an auto electrician. :laugh:


----------

